# Metabo PE12-175 vs Flex L 3403 VRG (Rotary fight!)



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Alright, time to spend money.

I will order one of these babies today. But can't decide myself on exactly which one. Makita is out of question due to its heavier weight (back problems suck yo).

I've heard praises from the Flex. I've heard praises from the Metabo. My mind spins between both!!

What say you guys about these two?

*Flex L 3403 VRG*
+ Lighter
+ Slightly more powerful (880w output vs 680)
+ Made in Germany

- Speed starts at 1100rpm

*Metabo PE12-175*
+ More warranty
+ More selling points in case of sending in for repair

- Slightly more expensive


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Metabo, I have one and can't fault it. 

But never used the flex....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

To be honest, any rotary is heavy. But the Makita, although slightly heavier, is a lot more comfortable to work with.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Metabo is better, for me the Makita feels much heavier and is much more cumbersome to use, it's a personal thing, haven't really used the Flex, had a quick bash on one, but preferred the Metabo


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, I should have said that. More comfortable for me - less comfortable for others!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I own a Makita and a Metabo, both machines are great. The only thing that bugs me about the Metabo is the over heating, I've been having this problem lately so I'm trying to use my Metabo differently now..I haven't used the Flex but that's a though decision you got your self...I like the Metabo for it's weight and design but I don't like the overheating, the Flex "looks" good but I've never used it..I say get both :thumb: just teasing.

As for the Makita, I'm finally starting to understand why you UK guys love it so much, lovely machine, trigger and RPM adjustments are continently located...very nice :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

metabo hands down. Had mine nearly 18mths and over 200 cars later without fault!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Metabo for me like the weight, comfortable to use and never had any issues with it.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

If anybody is wondering about build quality, I was given a Makita in my first job at 16. That was 9 years ago. It only died last year. I can't even tally up how many cars it did!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Metabo... but overheating can be a problem on hot days ...


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I highly recommend the FLEX polisher. It is designed and sold for car paint only.... has a lovely soft start, accelerator trigger, 2.2kg, 4 metre cable, speed is controlled with a tachometer generator... its the best out there. I have two FLEX machines, the L3403 (a recent purchase) and its big brother the L602.

They aren't built to sand down wood furniture.... car paint only. I love the range and FLEX is the parent company of Porter Cable, don't forget!

Cheers
Sweepy


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Good points right there ^^ Although one has to wonder why the Flex rotary isn't seen more on this forums, cause the Metabo and the Makita dominate the market on that sense.


----------



## Odelay (Sep 16, 2007)

You wont go so wrong with flex. I've used them for a long time on hundreds of cars now. they are common in Portugal and Germany anyway.. I don't know UK.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Sejas bemvindo caro compatriota! (welcome aboard)

Flex is a big brand and most people seem to love the L 3401 VRG, but not a lot of people talk about the rotary, which of course, is weird.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the Flex as it´s very light (1,9kg) and powerful for beeing so small (880watt out). Don´t worry about the "high" rpm. It´s a top notch machine and IMO very cheap in Germany.

I give the Flex :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> To be honest, any rotary is heavy. But the Makita, although slightly heavier, is a lot more comfortable to work with.


I agree 100%


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> I love the Flex as it´s very light (1,9kg) and powerful for beeing so small (880watt out).


Where are you pulling your specs from? Flex North America states 4.85 lbs which is 2.2 kg.

P.S. To original poster: I ended up not liking Metabo. I now have Hitachi SP18VA. I know of at least two high profile and very high profile detailers that were not happy with Metabo.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

I have had my metabo for 7 months now and have polished 21 vehicles with it. It has let me down twice, once with 15 mins of polishing left when I was 8 hours into a porsche. Also after 6-7 hours into a heavy compounding on a lexus. I have a hitachi as a spare and it was collecting dust untill the lexus detail the other day.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Well, I ordered the Flex L 3403 VRG and shall be receiving it around Tuesday. Of course, I will post a review on it when it gets here!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Well, I ordered the Flex L 3403 VRG and shall be receiving it around Tuesday. Of course, I will post a review on it when it gets here!


Any updates?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

^^ Yes!

Got the machine but still wasn't able to try it out. It sure is very light and build quality seems very good.

See if in the next week I can get to work with it.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Sorry to keep asking, but I am thinking of pulling the trigger on one here in the states.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Finally was able to detail my car with the Flex and posted a mini review already:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57776

Please check it out. Will give a indepth review of this lovely machine when I am able to detail a few more cars with it.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Can anyone provide some clarity for a newbie on the speed issue (1100rpms minimum) for the 3403 ?

Some suggest it's too high while others say it's not a problem.....HELP !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Carn said:


> Can anyone provide some clarity for a newbie on the speed issue (1100rpms minimum) for the 3403 ?
> 
> Some suggest it's too high while others say it's not a problem.....HELP !!!


I'd also like clarification on this, since I find it a very interesting machine.

Certainly, in my limiuted experience 1100rpm is probably the lowest useful rotary speed for doing any actual work. Lower speeds can be useful for spreading the polish out.

What would be interesting to know is how the trigger operates. Can you hold the trigger partially open and the rotary will spin at a fraction of the actual speed setting? i.e. on speed setting 1 (1100rpm), if I were to pull the trigger only half way would the rotary spin at some fraction of 1100rpm, say 550rpm for example, and be held at that speed until I adjusted the trigger setting?


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Hopefully someone will be along soon and will let us know...........


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

Porta said:


> I love the Flex as it´s very light (1,9kg) and powerful for beeing so small (880watt out). Don´t worry about the "high" rpm. It´s a top notch machine and IMO very cheap in Germany.
> 
> I give the Flex :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


how much are they in DE? can u get them in Bauhaus/Hornbach etc


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Phisp said:


> What would be interesting to know is how the trigger operates. Can you hold the trigger partially open and the rotary will spin at a fraction of the actual speed setting? i.e. on speed setting 1 (1100rpm), if I were to pull the trigger only half way would the rotary spin at some fraction of 1100rpm, say 550rpm for example, and be held at that speed until I adjusted the trigger setting?


If you are looking for a way to get around minimum speed it is my guess that no, you won't be able to do that.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The Milwaukee one(s) do have that functionality, as well as the soft start.
Local body shop have them, and use 3M rather than Farecla, which was a bit of a surprise.
Variable max speed per dial position via the amount of trigger pull.

http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...aukee-ap12qe-angle-sander-polisher-150mm.html


----------

